# Reconfiguring make with ports...



## networkknight (Jul 31, 2009)

I seem to have chosen one too many options now I am getting an error when trying to install an application

 curl-7.19.5_1 does not support both c-ares and IPv6 - disable one of them.
*** Error code 1

How do you make the options screen come up again? Or disable it but how? Really need the help please, thanks.


----------



## networkknight (Jul 31, 2009)

make config :stud


----------



## tangram (Jul 31, 2009)

And if you want to revert to the default config use `# make rmconfig`. 

Also have a look at ports(7) for more options that you can pass to make when building a port.


----------

